# A4 dyno w/ vid



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

this is my first dyno run. i have LPE, Magnaflow catback with xpipe and stock (pig) tune. it was done in 3rd and when the go pedal went down it shifted to 2nd then 3rd again. pit down 315rwhp/337tq. then we did it 2 more times and and got 312rwhp. a4 dont dyno well. hope this vid works cuz iam new at this editing thing. if it dont i will try again with a short ver

http://media.putfile.com/05-A4-GTO


----------

